# Dachshund doesn't like his paws touched.



## les_garten (Nov 26, 2008)

Hello,
We have a 22# 12 y/o Dachshund who is sweet as he can be, named MAX. We can do anything with him, he has not any problems with the vet, never barks(I mean never), the vet says he should have been a therapy dog. He's had back surgery due to our early ignorance when we would let him jump. Since then(6 years) not any problems.

We groom him, there's one thing we can't do. Touch his paws. We can't trim the hair or nails. He wiggles, growls, and just won't stand still. We take him to a groomer who may occasionally cause him to yelp and he holds still!

I understand the psychology of why he won't hold still for us, but was wondering if there were any tricks anyone had? 

Basically groomers charge for a groom to trim the paws.


----------



## 5 s corral (Dec 31, 2007)

omg what a handsome doxie that face makes you just to kiss it 
i donot have any answers but i just saw that picture and melted


----------



## flyingduster (Dec 10, 2009)

lmao. Sounds like a normal doxie to me!!! They're lil nutters to do their feet, in particular to do their nails. lol!

The only thing I can suggest is don't give in! Essentially your dog wriggles and squirms, cos he did it once and it worked, so now every time he does it, you stop trying to do his feet and he gets away with it, yet again. Reinforcing to him that it works. If you're afraid the growling would progress to nipping then use an old stocking as a make-shift muzzle (holding the stocking length-ways above the muzzle, take the ends down around and under the jaw, cross them over so you've just bound the jaw shut, and then take the ends around behind the neck/ears to tie it there) so then YOU have confidence to not react to his silly behaviour (confidence in yourself, or lack of it, is what will be your downfall) hold him over on his back in your lap if need be!

Also, take it slow. Touch his foot, stroke his foot, let him get used to the handling of them without expecting something to be done to them. Heck, use the [closed!] scissors to stroke over his foot too so he can just learn to cope a little more.


----------



## les_garten (Nov 26, 2008)

flyingduster said:


> lmao. Sounds like a normal doxie to me!!! They're lil nutters to do their feet, in particular to do their nails. lol!
> 
> The only thing I can suggest is don't give in! Essentially your dog wriggles and squirms, cos he did it once and it worked, so now every time he does it, you stop trying to do his feet and he gets away with it, yet again. Reinforcing to him that it works. If you're afraid the growling would progress to nipping then use an old stocking as a make-shift muzzle (holding the stocking length-ways above the muzzle, take the ends down around and under the jaw, cross them over so you've just bound the jaw shut, and then take the ends around behind the neck/ears to tie it there) so then YOU have confidence to not react to his silly behaviour (confidence in yourself, or lack of it, is what will be your downfall) hold him over on his back in your lap if need be!
> 
> Also, take it slow. Touch his foot, stroke his foot, let him get used to the handling of them without expecting something to be done to them. Heck, use the [closed!] scissors to stroke over his foot too so he can just learn to cope a little more.


Hi,
I agree with what you are saying here. I don't care if he knips or growls a little because he doesn't mean it and won't hurt me. He
s just too gentle. I'm worried about his back with the squirming. He's had multiple discs done and been paralyzed once. He's at about 95% function. He crosses his legs a little and is a little weak on his back legs. That's what stops us from doing his feet. He starts rolling like a Crocodile! Knew you'd understand that reference. I had a Parrot and I could put a towel over his head, and he would hold still. Heh, but that don't work on dawgs!


----------



## flyingduster (Dec 10, 2009)

haha, yes that crocodile 'death roll' thing is classic! haha! What I do for them is literally sit on a chair and hold them on their backs on my lap. Use your elbows to hold their body still against your body, hunch over them a bit too so you're using your whole body to cradle him against you and he CAN'T thrash about. And do a few gentle strokes with scissors or nail clippers, then do a snip, praise and do some more stroking... snip, praise, and some more stroking. just to show him it's not so bad, all the while holding him firmly against you so any wriggling he DOES do will be restricted so he can't put his back out again.


----------



## Sighthounds4me (Nov 7, 2010)

Cooper would do this when we first got him too. He would not growl, but he'd nip, scream, pull, and everything else. He was 16 months old when we got him, so was rather large at that point. I enlisted the help of the hubby to distract him (talked, pet, scratched ears, etc), while I hung on.

I WOULD NOT let go, and I WOULD get his nails and feet trimmed. My philosophy was that it was my foot while I held it. He could not have it back unless he settled down and stopped pulling. It did not take him long to realize that I was going to accomplish my goal, and if he stopped fighting, it would get done faster. Then, when I was done, he'd get treats, pets, and love from me.

He learned, and for a long time now, the only time he pulls his foot away is as I am trimming the hair on the bottom of his feet. That is because it tickles, and he can't help it! I COMPLETELY understand that, and actually laugh at him when he does that!

A little background, though, to be a little more clear: I groom my dogs on a grooming table, so they are standing as I do their nails/feet. I flip their feet backwards, similar to a farrier as he/she does horses' feet.

As for the Doxie back, that is a valid concern. If you have someone that can help, have them restrain him gently, by supporting under the tummy (basically, create a sling out of the person's arm), and using the other hand to either pet his head, or wrap around the front of his chest.


----------

